#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Seks in de Islam

## Dolle Fatima

In deze les zullen wij de volgende punten door nemen insha'Allah:


- Vriendelijkheid voor de vrouw als je haar wil benaderen
- Het plaatsen van je handen op het hoofd van je vrouw en voor haar bidden
- Het gezamenlijk gebed van man en vrouw
- Wat je moet zeggen als je seksuele gemeenschap hebt
- Van welke kant mag hij tot haar komen



Vriendelijkheid voor de vrouw als je haar wil benaderen

Het is aanbevelingswaardig, wanneer iemand zijn vrouw wil benaderen op de huwelijksnacht, dat hij haar vriendelijkheid toont, zoiets als haar iets te drinken aanbidden.

Dit is te vinden in een ahadieth, overgeleverd door Asmaa bint Yazid ibn As-Sakan die zei: Ik maakte Aisha mooi voor de boodschapper van Allaah en riep hem om haar ongesluierd te zien. Hij kwam, ging naast haar zitten en had een groot glas melk glas melk bij zich waarvan hij dronk. Toen gaf hij het aan Aisha maar ze boog haar hoofd, ze was verlegen. Ik gaf haar een standje en zei: Neem van de hand van de Profeet. Toen nam ze het en dronk een beetje. Toen zei de Profeet : Geef wat aan je gezelschap. Op dat moment zei ik: Neem eerst zelf en drink wat en geef het dan van jouw hand aan mij. Hij nam het en dronk wat en gaf het aan mij. Ik ging zitten en zette het glas op mijn knien. Toen begon ik het rond te draaien en volgde het glas met mijn lippen, waardoor ik het punt probeerde te vinden waarvan de Profeet had gedronken. Toen zei de Profeet me wat te geven aan de vrouwen die bij me waren. Maar ze zeiden: We hebben er geen trek in. De Profeet zei: Verbindt trek niet met liegen.

(Ahmad en al-Hoemaidi)



Het plaatsen van je handen op het hoofd van je vrouw en voor haar bidden

De echtgenoot moet bij het huwelijksritueel of daarvoor zijn hand op de voorkant van het hoofd van zijn vrouw plaatsen, en daarbij de naam van Allaah Tabaaraka wa Ta'ala noemen, en vragen voor Allaahs zegeningen. Zoals de Profeet zei: Een ieder van jullie die een vrouw trouwt of een dienares koopt, moet zijn hand op de voorkant van haar hoofd leggen en Allaahs naam noemen en smeken voor Zijn zegeningen, en zeggen: O Allaah, ik vraag u voor het goede in haar en het goede waarmee U haar geschapen heeft, en ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij U tegen het slechte van haar en het slechte waarmee U haar geschapen heeft.


{Allaahumma innee as'aluka min khairiha wa khairi maa jabaltaha 'alaihi wa a'oodhubika min sharriha wa sharri maa jabaltaha 'alaihi}

(Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie in Chalq af'aal al-'Ibaad, Aboe Dawoed, Ibn Maadjah e.a.)


Het gezamenlijke gebed van man en vrouw


Het is aanbevelingswaardig voor de echtgenoot en zijn vrouw om tijdens de huwelijksnacht twee rakaat gezamenlijk te bidden, want dit is overgeleverd door de vroegste generaties moslims (de Selef), zoals vermeld in de volgende twee overleveringen (Athers).

EERSTE: Op gezag van Aboe Saeed de vrijgezette slaaf van aboe Aasied, die zei:
'Ik trouwde toen ik een slaaf was. Ik nodigde enkele metgezellen van de Profeet uit, waaronder Ibn Masoed., Aboe Dharr en Hoedhaifa. Toen er werd opgeroepen tot het gebed(Iqaamah), stapte Aboe Dharr naar voren waarop de andere zeiden: Nee. Hij zei: Is dat zo? En zij zeiden: Ja. Toen stapte ik naar voren en leidde het gebed, hoewel ik een slaaf was. Ze leerden mij door te zeggen: Als je vrouw bij je komt, bidt dan twee rakaats. Vraag vervolgens Allaah voor het goede wat tot je is gekomen en zoek je toevlucht bij Allaah voor het slechte. En dan is het aan jullie wat jullie doen.

(Ibn Abi Shaibah en at-Tabaraani en Abdur-Razzaaq; saheeh)


TWEEDE: Op gezag van Shaqieq, die zei:
Er kwam iemand aan die men Aboe Hariez noemt, hij zei: 'Ik ben met een jong [maagd] meisje getrouwd en ik ben bang dat ze me zal verachten. Abdoellaah (i.e. ibn Masoed) zei tegen hem: Voorzeker, toenadering (genegenheid) is van Allaah, en afkeer is van Shaitaan, die hetgeen Allaah heeft toegestaan, verachtelijk wenst te maken. Als je vrouw bij je komt, gebiedt haar dan twee rakaat achter je te bidden.

In een een andere versie van dezelfde gebeurtenis staat de volgende aanvulling:
En zeg: O Allaah, geef Uw zegeningen voor mij in mijn vrouw, en voor haar in mij. O Allaah, houdt ons samen zolang U ons samen houdt in het goede, en laat ons uit elkaar gaan, als U dit beter voor ons acht.

(Ibn Abi Shaibah, at-Tabaraani en Abdur-Razzaaq.)

Wat je moet zeggen voordat je seksuele gemeenschap hebt.


Wanneer hij tot zijn vrouw wil komen moet hij eerst de volgende doea uitspreken:

Bismillaah, Allaahoemma djanabnaa ash-Shaitaan wa djanab ash-Shaitaan ma razaqtanaa.
In de naam van Allaah. O Allaah, houdt ons weg van de duivel en houdt de duivel weg van datgene dat u ons doet toekomen (nageslacht).

Over dit heeft (de Profeet) gezegd:
Na dit (te zeggen) en indien Allaah Zijn toestemming gaf dat zij een kind zullen krijgen, zal de duivel nooit in staat zijn dit kind te schaden.

(Al-Boechaarie 9/18)


Van welke kant mag hij tot haar komen.


Het is voor hem toegestaan zijn vrouw binnen te gaan 'in haar vagina', van welke kant dan ook van voren of van achteren. Over dit zegt Allaah het volgende:

Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen.

(Al-Baqarah 2: 223)

i.e. hoe jullie willen van voren en van achteren.

Er zijn verschillende ahadieth over dit onderwerp, waarvan hier n vermeld is:

Op gezag van Jaabir, die zei:

De Joden waren gewoon te zeggen dat indien een man vanaf de achterzijde bij zijn vrouw de vagina binnen ging, dat het kind dan scheel zou zijn.


Toen openbaarde Allaah het Vers: Jullie vrouwen zijn als een akker voor jullie, komt tot jullie akker wanneer en hoe jullie willen.

(Al-Baqarah 2: 223)

De boodschapper van Allaah zei: Van de voorkant en de achterkant, zolang het maar in de vagina is.

(Al-Boechaarie en Moslim)

----------


## 12many

Als M. het grote voorbeeld is:


Pak alles wat je pakken kan, veel te jong, oud, vrouw van je broer, als er maar een gat in zit 

;-)

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door 12many_ 
> *Als M. het grote voorbeeld is:
> 
> 
> Pak alles wat je pakken kan, veel te jong, oud, vrouw van je broer, als er maar een gat in zit 
> 
> ;-)*


 :kotsen:

----------


## Remco

Heeft de vrouw ook inspraak? Of mag alleen de man beslissen hoe vaak en wanneer hij het akker betreedt?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Heeft de vrouw ook inspraak? Of mag alleen de man beslissen hoe vaak en wanneer hij het akker betreedt?*


Tuurlijk mag ze dat
Het huwelijk is er onder andere voor bedoeld dat de man en de vrouw hun seksuele verlangens kwijtkunnen. Seksueel genot is hierin dan ook een recht van de vrouw. Islam heeft de seksualtiteit van de vrouw binnen het huwelijk eigenlijk nooit onderdrukt.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Tuurlijk mag ze dat
> Het huwelijk is er onder andere voor bedoeld dat de man en de vrouw hun seksuele verlangens kwijtkunnen. Seksueel genot is hierin dan ook een recht van de vrouw. Islam heeft de seksualtiteit van de vrouw binnen het huwelijk eigenlijk nooit onderdrukt.*


Dat is mooi.

Het zou ook lekker zijn als je wist of je partner dat genot wel in huis heeft.

Groetjes

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Dat is mooi.
> 
> Het zou ook lekker zijn als je wist of je partner dat genot wel in huis heeft.
> 
> Groetjes*


Een beetje vrouw leert haar man dat toch gewoon  :stout:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Een beetje vrouw leert haar man dat toch gewoon *


Hangt er vanaf. Wat iemand niet heeft kan die ook niet geven.

Maar zei al ergens. As you wish.

----------

